# Great Campaign Slogan.



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*From the mouth of the great modern day political orator, and
presidential candidate.*

"My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the
world. I hope you'll join with me as we try to change it"
B. Obama

Be careful what you wish for you may get it.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/change.asp


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha.. I'm from the government and I'm here to help you :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Interesting article from Snopes....

It's too bad people latch on to all these "quotes" flying around, and would promote them over watching actual video clips of the words coming out of his mouth.

Go watch my video I posted about his speech last week on the economy. If you refuse or haven't watched it, you are part of the problem. You refuse to even tacitly accept that the man might have a couple of valid points.

It is sad that people are so afraid of him. The man embodies four of the things we Americans fear the most:


Blacks. 
Miscegenation. 
Foreigners. 
And last but not least *intellectuals*.

Only one American in 10 understands radiation, and only one in three has an idea of what DNA does. One in five does know that the Sun orbits the Earth ...oh, oops. :wink:



> "America is now ill with a powerful mutant strain of *intertwined ignorance, anti-rationalism, and anti-intellectualism*," Susan Jacoby argues in a new book, "The Age of American Unreason." She blames a culture of "infotainment," sound bites, fundamentalist religion and ideological rigidity for impairing thoughtful debate about national policies.


This is what happens when you take a real life President (FDR) and he has a love child with a fictional President (Jed Bartlett) and have the resulting genetic mix carried full term in a strong black woman: You have Barack Obama.

Obama has an unusual gift for explaining complex ideas in a way that makes sense; he doesn't come off as an ivory-tower intellectual in the way that say, Kerry or Gore did.

I think the problem is not so much with candidates who are too smart; it's with candidates who can't explain their ideas in an accessible way. Bush and Co. have had really stupid ideas. But they've done a great job of selling them.

Have a great weekend folks...

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It is correct that those words were not uttered in the same sentence. However, Snopes goes on to say: Although the quote is wrong "Change (as in yes we can change) has been the predominant theme of Senator Obama's 2008 presidential campaign, buy not quite through the wording presented here".

Obama did also say: "My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world".

So does it need to be in the same sentence? It would carry more impact, but still, he can't say we need change if currently we are the greatest nation in the history of the world. Here I thought liberals worshiped Europe. He must have indeed made a slip.  Maybe he will apologize to France, Germany, etc.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman, You beat me to the point.

Ryan, What I fear the most are:

1) Liberal Judges.
2) Watered down Military
3) Weak Border Security
4) More programs for the lazy, which only discourages a stong work ethic.
5) More gun laws that don't work.
6) Oh and yes please don't refer to Socialists as Intellectuals uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ryan, What I fear the most are:
> 
> 1) Liberal Judges.
> 2) Watered down Military
> ...


Your kidding intellectuals? They all think so. I agree with all your points. The changed Mantra of liberals today is "change". A call for change if you understand the English language means you don't like the way America is today. I don't either, it doesn't need change, it needs rebirth. 
Do you know why liberals want change? Because they lost their blanky and want security. They want the government to be their mother. They want to be taken care of because they have no faith in themselves. Guaranteed health care is only one of the things they want government to do for them. When Americans are sufficiently dependent liberals will rule.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

what we know about Obama up until this point:

1. he is the biggest anti gun candidate running for president, ever. 
he introduced 11 gun control bills during his short career as a senator from Illinois. he has openly stated, "i am against the manufacture, sale and possession of hand guns in America". he will strip us of our 2nd Amendment Rights if given the chance......he is DANGEROUS.

2. his campaign rhetoric and speeches are flawless. there are past world renowned leaders who orchestrated much pain and suffering, who were also great orators, although 8 short months ago, BO was a virtual unknown, many people have fallen prey to these individuals before.

3. his association with a radical minster and radical church is unprecedented (no white candidate could EVER get away with this crap). the church website refers to Africa as the motherland. sorry, i have always believed America is the ONLY motherland.

4. he has made promises and commitments he has no intention of keeping (NAFTA re negotiations, confronting big oil) and worse of all. he has not addressed any details of how he is going to pay for all these programs without bankrupting our financial system. sorry, increasing the capital gains tax from 15% to 28% WILL NOT begin to cover the reckless entitlements he is proposing. he will not talk about balancing the budget, tax and spend, tax and spend, tax and spend, the pattern and promises are established in all his wonderful speeches.

5. finally he is the most far left liberal candidate to ever run for President, so far left of Hilary she looks almost like a Republican! now ask yourself, REALLY, how is this guy and his ideology going to ever achieve bipartisan support, as he claims he will be able to do? he will not be able to function effectively in Washington with any opposing party or faction and he will only cause the division across the aisle to grow wider and more fierce.
in fact it is well known that as a senator he spend 80% of his time in Illinois and did not like the atmosphere in Washington....he doesn't know how to move in the circles in Washington and has no track record of effective compromise or getting real bipartisan support and he will soon learn lobbyists are a fact of life and part of the Washington landscape.

this is all scarey stuff many folks are willing to overlook for??


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ryan, are you honestly saying that Obama is the type of "intellectual" that we need in the White House? Or am I interpreting your post wrong?

http://www.aim.org/press-release/aim-sa ... l-tax-bill



> WASHINGTON, February 13, 2008 -- Accuracy in Media editor Cliff Kincaid disclosed today that a hugely expensive bill called the "Global Poverty Act," sponsored by Democratic Senator Barack Obama, was quickly passed by the Senate Foreign Relations Committee on Wednesday and could result in the imposition of a global tax on the United States. Kincaid said that the major media's cover-up of the bill, which makes levels of U.S. foreign aid spending subservient to the dictates of the United Nations, demonstrates the media's desire to see Senator Obama elected to the presidency.
> 
> In a column posted on the AIM web site, Kincaid noted that Senator Joe Biden, chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, was trying to rush Obama's "Global Poverty Act" (S. 2433) through his committee without hearings. The legislation would commit the U.S. to spending 0.7 percent of gross national product on foreign aid, which amounts to a phenomenal 13-year total of *$845 billion over and above what the U.S. already spends.* It was scheduled for a Thursday vote but was moved up a day, to Wednesday, and rushed through by voice vote. Kincaid learned, however, that conservative Senators have now put a "hold" on the legislation, in order to prevent it from being rushed to the floor for a full Senate vote.
> 
> The House version (H.R. 1302) was suddenly brought up on the House floor last September 25 and was passed by voice vote. House Republicans were caught off-guard, unaware that the pro-U.N. measure committed the U.S. to spending hundreds of billions of dollars. Kincaid's column notes that the official in charge of making nations comply with the *U.N. Millennium Goals, which are prominently highlighted in the Obama bill, says a global tax will be necessary to force American taxpayers to provide the money.*


(bold added by me)

If I recall correctly the U.N. Millenium Goals that Obama is so enamored with also seeks to ban private ownership of firearms.

Yeah, this is just what we need.

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this is exactly the type of under handed activity Obama supports and some of the other ultra liberals. to give the UN sovereign rule over our country and Constitution is the beginning of the end of our great nation.

as prophecy notes, a one world government and one world money are in the works, coming sooner than anyone thought.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I guess my biggest gripe is when Liberals always come up with a wonderful program that I'm not interested in and I have to pay for. (Don't pay attention to my grammer. It stinks when I'm mad.)


----------

